# Dang Canadians Have Big Motor Homes



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Peanuts (Aug 8, 2007)

hey, that's my house!  

Where was this taken? Looks like Drumheller region


----------



## skieur (Aug 8, 2007)

Gee, I will have to get a second storey for mine.   Got to keep up with my countrymen.

skieur


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2007)

yep just east of Drumheller


----------



## noescape (Aug 9, 2007)

LMAO thats awesome


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 9, 2007)

That's a 'Saskatchewan holiday trailer'.


----------



## gtkelly (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow. I thought my wife packed a lot for holiday.


----------



## jstuedle (Aug 11, 2007)

Bring'in everything including the kitchen sink!


----------



## Pixie42 (Aug 12, 2007)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you imagine the RV park attendant trying to add up the charge for a weekend stay?  :lmao:


----------

